# de Havilland Vampire (WZ507) Interactive Cockpit Panorama



## HaraldJoergens (May 21, 2015)

The de Havilland Vampire WZ507 is well known to the British air show scene, a rare cold war jet fighter preserved and flown by the Vampire Preservation Group, based at North Weald airfield.

This interactive cockpit panorama has been created for the Vampire website - it's enormously expensive to keep such an old warbird flying, and the panorama is meant to attract visitors to the Vampire website, join their Supporter's Club, or even become shareholders.

Click on the photo below to open the panorama, and *switch to full screen mode*!







If you are interested in future aircraft panoramas, please sign up to my mailing list!

A bit more about the panorama can be found here.

Next to come are a Tiger Moth, and complete virtual tour of one of the iconic WWII bombers. If you can think of an aircraft that could benefit from such work, please let me know!


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2015)

Another excellent, and useful, panorama - thanks Harald !


----------

